# Motorbikes



## michaelh

Interested to know if any of you have bikes. I just sold my 2000 Honda Hornet 600 so the 710 could have a convertible. She canâ€™t get one now anyway because of the weather so it will have to be next summer sometime. I like many different bikes form classic to modern but if i could have one now it would probably be a Ducati Monster S4. The Senna grey one with the red marchesini wheels and all the carbon Inc the carbon termis. Would like to know what you have and pics would be great.


----------



## KEITHT

Had several of these..

This one was rubbish,










But this one was great....










And probably the best bike ever made......i do miss her sometimes










Got this now.....and she's pretty special..










Now just let the sun shine.....or it will become an expensive garage ornament...sigh!!

Keith


----------



## mjolnir

I have a Hornet myself. I got it a few years ago just after I passed my test.

It's not the most expensive bike ever, and she's certainly no 996 :wub: but it's my favourite toy and the most fun you can have on a sunny day.



















I like that monster too Michael. Great looking bike. You'd be far happier with one of them than your 710 would be with a convertible.


----------



## michaelh

Some nice bikes. I did like my little hornet but it was very buzzy. A lot of vibrations. I would like another bike but donâ€™t think it will be for another year or so. The son also wants a125 motocross. So I will need a tow bar and trailer for the bike if he gets one. Donâ€™t think the 710 is too keen on the idea. He likes the KTM SX125 over the Japanese options e.g. Honda crow, Kawasaki kx, Yamaha yz and Suzuki rm.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Can u see me on a bike?

Only the locals will follow of course


----------



## Silver Hawk

My Matchless Silver Hawk 1935 4 cylinder (2 Vs) 600cc OHC:


----------



## michaelh

Very nice vintage bike. A friend of mine had a Matchless but it was a 350cc single. Didnâ€™t realise they did 4 cylinders as early as that. Very cool indeed.


----------



## Andy Tims

My new GSXR 750



















Only got her last Saturday as a replacement for the K4 version I put 34,500 miles on in well under 4 years despite hardly using it for 22 months


----------



## Silver Hawk

The Matchless is my sunny weather bike, but my 1937 350cc Triumph Tiger 80 get to see all weathers:


----------



## hippo

Silver Hawk said:


> The Matchless is my sunny weather bike, but my 1937 350cc Triumph Tiger 80 get to see all weathers:


Hawkie, don't suppose you read Classic Bike do you?


----------



## Marky

1990 Yamaha FZ750. I'm a but of a fraud really as I hardly ever seem to get out and ride it.


----------



## magnet

Bikes rock B)

My 2001 Yamaha YZF1000-R1. Had it since new and don't think i'll ever sell it :wub:. Unbelieveably fast, every ride still shocks me how quick it is...




























Just need some decent weather to use it in :wallbash:


----------



## Silver Hawk

hippo said:


> Hawkie, don't suppose you read Classic Bike do you?


I used to Hippo...used to have ever issue all the way back to the first test issue...not recently though....why? You been taking photos for it?

Can you post some? :thumbsup:


----------



## hippo

Silver Hawk said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkie, don't suppose you read Classic Bike do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to Hippo...used to have ever issue all the way back to the first test issue...not recently though....why? You been taking photos for it?
> 
> Can you post some? :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Yeah none quite a bit with them over the years 

Here's a little selection


----------



## hippo

And one for luck


----------



## KEITHT

hippo said:


> And one for luck


Now, what i wouldn't give for a ride on that peice of Motorcycle history...not to fast though...brakes look a bit weedy!!!

Shame i missed it when it was doing the rounds....sounds awesome i am told...


----------



## JonW

I had one of those '01 R1s as well, mine was blue... I hit the 'ring on it when it was 10 days old, Id already been thru a service and a set of tyres was fitted at the ring as it was Yamaha's last ARC course there... Have to say I agree it was plenty enough for modern UK roads, it only really came into its own on the roads in France... happy days 

Seeing the KTM reimnds me Im a huge fan of the brand... I had a 620 SC SM and a 250 EXC (2 stroke)... more happy days of hooning about on and off road... 

Great pics hippo! lovin yer work m8!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Hippo, What's the bike below? I should know..but have forgotten. 

Just loved the way they drilled those engine plates to lighten the bike....that one looks more holey than a Swiss cheese. h34r:



hippo said:


>


----------



## michaelh

Some great bikes. Love the pics of the Norton with the Vincent engine and the Laverda.


----------



## SharkBike

Hippo - :kewlpics: :rockon:

Still riding this one...

*1999 Harley Davidson Dyna Super Glide Sport (FXDX)*


----------



## jasonm

> ust loved the way they drilled those engine plates to lighten the bike....that one looks more holey than a Swiss cheese.


Not true...

They knew it was going to leak oil all over the place, so they just gave it a easier way to get out so you knew where to put the bucket.......


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> ust loved the way they drilled those engine plates to lighten the bike....that one looks more holey than a Swiss cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true...
> 
> They knew it was going to leak oil all over the place, so they just gave it a easier way to get out so you knew where to put the bucket.......
Click to expand...

The drilling are in the engine and gearbox mounting plates...not the engine crankcases.









I've got just the bike for your sort. You can buy it here. :lol:


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> Great pics hippo! lovin yer work m8!


Cheers dude


----------



## hippo

Silver Hawk said:


> Hippo, What's the bike below? I should know..but have forgotten.
> 
> Just loved the way they drilled those engine plates to lighten the bike....that one looks more holey than a Swiss cheese. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> hippo said:
Click to expand...

I think it's a Rex, although i'm not really sure - really don't know much about classic bikes, apart from the fact they look great 

Oh if I remember correctly Ewan was going to auction it for UNICEF at Goodward, don't know if it happened though, couldn't make it


----------



## jaslfc5

i had a rd 350lc and a powervalve when i was young and reckless and very illegal ,2 things stopped me riding bikes getting done by the police and having my son . i have an unritten law with my next of kin never ever let me own a motor bike because im insane ,my ex boss stupidly let me have a go on his foggy replica big mistake.

i love bikes but i do exactly the same when i jump in a car i have to see what they will do and push them to within an inch of its life, and sadly i know this will result in me dieing and probably lots of other people too, so i dont ride anymore.

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt

Some stunning machinery on display. Particularly like the Laverda. 

This was my one and only venture into the world of two wheels back in 1983. Had it for 5 years, mine was a white one. h34r:

I do have a yearning to get a proper bike, but the 710 won't have it. :crybaby:

(1/2 inched pic)


----------



## BondandBigM

hippo said:


>


LC Yamaha

Takes me back to about 1981 or 2 when I had a couple of these and used to fall off a lot


----------



## MIKE

Heres my "baby"



















Mike


----------



## michaelh

Nice bike Mike. I have always liked the Speed triple. If i got one it would probably have to be green although the blue is a nice colour.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Over the last 36 years I`ve had around 30 bikes; British, German (East & West), Japanese, Czechoslovakian & Russian, both old & modern, single cylinder, twins (flat & vertical but unfortunately never a V), triples, 2 strokes, 4 strokes, SV,OHV,OHC, trail bikes, road bikes, solos & outfits.

I had to give up big bikes about ten years ago due to arthritis but this RV-125 which I`ve had for nearly 3 years suits my needs perfectly & is great fun :thumbup:


----------



## hippo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Over the last 36 years I`ve had around 30 bikes; British, German (East & West), Japanese, Czechoslovakian & Russian, both old & modern, single cylinder, twins (flat & vertical but unfortunately never a V), triples, 2 strokes, 4 strokes, SV,OHV,OHC, trail bikes, road bikes, solos & outfits.
> 
> I had to give up big bikes about ten years ago due to arthritis but this RV-125 which I`ve had for nearly 3 years suits my needs perfectly & is great fun :thumbup:


Why does one of your bins not have a matching lid????


----------



## michaelh

hippo said:


> Why does one of your bins not have a matching lid????


LOL. How did you notice that?


----------



## hippo

michaelh said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one of your bins not have a matching lid????
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. How did you notice that?
Click to expand...

Far too many years looking through camera lenses!!!!! far too much attention to detail!!!


----------



## minkle

Grey lid is for general waste, green for garden waste, at least round here anyway, also have a blue one for plastic, cans and glass and apparantly an alley for beds and any other *****







:nono:







:nono:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Wot he said, well nearly, it`s black lid household waste, green paper & cardboard 

Simon, I`m sorry the lid doesn`t go with the bin, I`ll tell the council to sort it for you :lol:


----------



## JonW

thunderbolt said:


> Some stunning machinery on display. Particularly like the Laverda.
> 
> This was my one and only venture into the world of two wheels back in 1983. Had it for 5 years, mine was a white one. h34r:
> 
> I do have a yearning to get a proper bike, but the 710 won't have it. :crybaby:
> 
> (1/2 inched pic)


I had one of those! and the off road model the MT5.... In fact over the years I had a bunch of them, I used to collect them as they were nice and small and cheap to get parts for, then they became a bit 'classic' and I sold them off in 2005. The last two I sold were an MB5 with 65cc big bore kit, Allspeed exhaust, 20mm carb and was fully restored. I bought it as a bunch of parts bach in 1991... The MT5 I sold had a 100cc H100 engine, 20mm carb and fabricated exhaust (took me 3 full days to cut and weld up a RM125 exhaust to fit and it was great. The bike was also fully restored with supermoto upgrades... MB5 wheels, fully working disk brake, MBX clocks with rev counter, raised front and back, longer bodypanels and a bunch of extra stuff. Both bikes were uilt mainly with new parts like tanks, seats, forks etc and were quite something. The guy who bought them had em both and was a huge fan of them. I bet he still has them 

Ahh the RD350... I had one too... superb bike. Ive many an RD story for a night of beers 

Hippo, here we have 3 bins... yellow for papers/bottles/plastic, red for general waste, green for garden waste...


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> Hippo, here we have 3 bins... yellow for papers/bottles/plastic, red for general waste, green for garden waste...


As long as the lids match the bases, I'm cool with that 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Over to you Jase


----------



## JonW

Nah all the bases are green... I never worry about matching collars and cuffs Hippo... most of them dont have any cuffs these days....


----------



## thunderbolt

JonW said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some stunning machinery on display. Particularly like the Laverda.
> 
> This was my one and only venture into the world of two wheels back in 1983. Had it for 5 years, mine was a white one. h34r:
> 
> I do have a yearning to get a proper bike, but the 710 won't have it. :crybaby:
> 
> (1/2 inched pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of those! and the off road model the MT5.... In fact over the years I had a bunch of them, I used to collect them as they were nice and small and cheap to get parts for, then they became a bit 'classic' and I sold them off in 2005. The last two I sold were an MB5 with 65cc big bore kit, Allspeed exhaust, 20mm carb and was fully restored. I bought it as a bunch of parts bach in 1991... The MT5 I sold had a 100cc H100 engine, 20mm carb and fabricated exhaust (took me 3 full days to cut and weld up a RM125 exhaust to fit and it was great. The bike was also fully restored with supermoto upgrades... MB5 wheels, fully working disk brake, MBX clocks with rev counter, raised front and back, longer bodypanels and a bunch of extra stuff. Both bikes were uilt mainly with new parts like tanks, seats, forks etc and were quite something. The guy who bought them had em both and was a huge fan of them. I bet he still has them
> 
> Ahh the RD350... I had one too... superb bike. Ive many an RD story for a night of beers
> 
> Hippo, here we have 3 bins... yellow for papers/bottles/plastic, red for general waste, green for garden waste...
Click to expand...

Mine was just a standard one, although I did put a larger rear tyre on it. I ran it for over 5 years in all weathers and it never broke down once.


----------



## JonW

Well, it wouldnt.... its a Honda.... 

(to be honest the UK standard (restricted) 50 cc was so detuned it could run flat out forever and so long as the oil didnt run out it would keep going and going...

I had one of the MT5s in 1983 when I was 15 as my 2nd ever bike, my first was and ER50...


----------



## mjolnir

Love that Vanvan Mac. That's such a cool looking little bike.


----------



## HHHH

Ahh the RD350... I had one too... superb bike. Ive many an RD story for a night of beers 

I remember, back in the day, once you hit 17 and chucked yer fizzy you had two choices, the KH or the RD. There was almost a gang rivalry between the owners of the two marks as they were easily the best two 250s going two (apologies to suzuki x7 owners). I went for the KH because I wanted the extra cylinder (why?) and once you had made your choice you could never switch allegiance. I ended up having three KH's...ah, the powerbands!

Then Yamaha brought out the RD LC which ruined everything for the KH owners as the LC blew it away. Kawasaki never even tried to bring out a model to beat it if I remember rightly. It was the RD250LC therefore, that forced me to take my test and progress on to bigger bikes.

Since then I've had a Kawasaki z750, Suzuki GT750, a Honda CB1000 "big one", a Honda Blackbird that was just mental and now have a Ducati Multistrada 1000SDS. These were/are all great bikes but somehow it was never the same again.


----------



## JonW

I agree mate... the LC was a great bit of kit, but to be honest I actually really liked the YPVS better... It still had a kick, but was mouch more rideable... So long as you cane'd it, the powervalves stayed clean... now if ever there was a reason to use more throttle this was it! I only evre did the valves once, its was a pig of a job... lol.


----------



## HHHH

JonW said:


> I agree mate... the LC was a great bit of kit, but to be honest I actually really liked the YPVS better... It still had a kick, but was mouch more rideable... So long as you cane'd it, the powervalves stayed clean... now if ever there was a reason to use more throttle this was it! I only evre did the valves once, its was a pig of a job... lol.


The pig with the KH was adjusting the three sets of points trying to get all three cylinders firing correctly. Many a (un)happy hour spent hunched over with a strobe light and a screw driver.


----------



## JonW

Cor... Im glad I didnt get one of those then! LOL....

I also test rode the KR1S and the RGV... both stonking bikes, but by then Id moved on... (and didnt want to smell of 2T anymore... LOL)


----------



## thunderbolt

JonW said:


> Well, it wouldnt.... its a Honda....
> 
> (to be honest the UK standard (restricted) 50 cc was so detuned it could run flat out forever and so long as the oil didnt run out it would keep going and going...
> 
> I had one of the MT5s in 1983 when I was 15 as my 2nd ever bike, my first was and ER50...


That's true. 7bhp of raw power! With the larger 3" wide tyre I had on mine, I could wind it up to the dizzy top speed of 36mph. :lol:


----------



## JonW

Blimey 36! Eeek... I was caught by the police doing 75 on my MT5 with 70cc kit back in the day... h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5

i got so many rd stories ,crashes etc but the one that finished my riding on road was my powervalve turned out to be a ringer so when i got stopped i got done for no license ?no mot no tax etc etc i was 17 and had 6 points on my provisional - i was a very naughty boy in those days .

i did do alot of off road biking and had a small wheeled kx that was so much fun to throw around in the woods , my mate has just bought a gas gas and that is a real buzz to ride .

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt

JonW said:


> Blimey 36! Eeek... I was caught by the police doing 75 on my MT5 with 70cc kit back in the day... h34r:


  75 on an MT5! I never did find out how to de -restrict mine, didn't have the money either.


----------



## michaelh

My brother had a RD350. It had a stage two tune and allspeeds. It was a vicious little beast. Nothing below 7000rpm then it went bezerk. Wheelied it and nearly crashed it into a phone box. I had a go on a gsx1100 (test day) and did 130 in a 30. Ooops purely an accident: ph34r: I think i am a bit too old for that now.


----------



## JonW

thunderbolt said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey 36! Eeek... I was caught by the police doing 75 on my MT5 with 70cc kit back in the day... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 on an MT5! I never did find out how to de -restrict mine, didn't have the money either.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had to do quite a bit of work for it to do that... and that was pretty much it when flat out, maybe 80 at a pinch (downhill with wind behind you LOL). aftermarket 70cc kit with 70cc head, non branded derestricted exhaust, large carb (18mm), aftermerket 4 petal reed block, larger inlet manifold (to match carb), wide unrestricted airbox rubbers (inner and to carb), larger aftermarket silencer... not cheap to do but it was fast for what looked like a 50. I have actually seen a 125 conversion for these engines, now that would be amazing...

And before anyone says... but it has drum brakes... remember that the MB or MT50 in non derestricted form, in say Greece, could do 60mph and Honda also made an 80cc verson of each that would do about 80mph. These were still aircooled, unlike the UK MBX80 and MTX80 that were watercooled... totally different engine (not as nice really)... The MB/MT 50/80 engine is the same design as the 100 used in the H100, hence it fits the frame (just have to raise the mount for the head as the cylinder is taller making the engine taller...)... ahh happy days of oily fingers and getting it back together before school the next day...


----------



## thunderbolt

JonW said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey 36! Eeek... I was caught by the police doing 75 on my MT5 with 70cc kit back in the day... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 on an MT5! I never did find out how to de -restrict mine, didn't have the money either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I had to do quite a bit of work for it to do that... and that was pretty much it when flat out, maybe 80 at a pinch (downhill with wind behind you LOL). aftermarket 70cc kit with 70cc head, non branded derestricted exhaust, large carb (18mm), aftermerket 4 petal reed block, larger inlet manifold (to match carb), wide unrestricted airbox rubbers (inner and to carb), larger aftermarket silencer... not cheap to do but it was fast for what looked like a 50. I have actually seen a 125 conversion for these engines, now that would be amazing...
> 
> And before anyone says... but it has drum brakes... remember that the MB or MT50 in non derestricted form, in say Greece, could do 60mph and Honda also made an 80cc verson of each that would do about 80mph. These were still aircooled, unlike the UK MBX80 and MTX80 that were watercooled... totally different engine (not as nice really)... The MB/MT 50/80 engine is the same design as the 100 used in the H100, hence it fits the frame (just have to raise the mount for the head as the cylinder is taller making the engine taller...)... ahh happy days of oily fingers and getting it back together before school the next day...
Click to expand...

Happy days. I did all my own maitainance on mine as well. Oil everywhere and lots of grazed knuckles. :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mjolnir said:


> Love that Vanvan Mac. That's such a cool looking little bike.


Thanks, great bike but a crap name, I prefer RV125 



HHHH said:


> Ahh the RD350... I had one too... superb bike. Ive many an RD story for a night of beers
> 
> I remember, back in the day, once you hit 17 and chucked yer fizzy you had two choices, the KH or the RD. There was almost a gang rivalry between the owners of the two marks as they were easily the best two 250s going two (apologies to suzuki x7 owners). I went for the KH because I wanted the extra cylinder (why?) and once you had made your choice you could never switch allegiance. I ended up having three KH's...ah, the powerbands!
> 
> Then Yamaha brought out the RD LC which ruined everything for the KH owners as the LC blew it away. Kawasaki never even tried to bring out a model to beat it if I remember rightly. It was the RD250LC therefore, that forced me to take my test and progress on to bigger bikes.
> 
> Since then I've had a Kawasaki z750, Suzuki GT750, a Honda CB1000 "big one", a Honda Blackbird that was just mental and now have a Ducati Multistrada 1000SDS. These were/are all great bikes but somehow it was never the same again.


I had a KH250 in the late 80s, a superb bike & supprisingly good on long journeys, I actually used it in the 1989 National Bike Rally I won Special Gold, I`d used my BMW R80 the year before (another excellent bike) but although I`d also then won Special gold it was a h*eck of a lot harder work then on the KH 

I`ve never ridden the RD250LC but I can`t say I ever wanted too, ugly, uncomfortable looking thing IMHO :yucky:

BTW the guy I did the NR with had been doing them for years on an ex-army Can-AM 250, he`d had a few `buddys` ride with him on large, fast bikes such as the the likes of Kawasaki 750 fours etc but none managed to keep up, it wasn`t that he was reckless, just really, really good B)


----------



## pg tips

jaslfc5 said:


> i had a rd 350lc and a powervalve when i was young and reckless and very illegal


When I was 16 that was all I lusted after in the whole world.

by the time I was 17 I was into girls and realised not many of them liked bikes.

I'd be a chuffing millionaire now if I'd stopped the shagging and got an LC!


----------



## jaslfc5

pg tips said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had a rd 350lc and a powervalve when i was young and reckless and very illegal
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 16 that was all I lusted after in the whole world.
> 
> by the time I was 17 I was into girls and realised not many of them liked bikes.
> 
> I'd be a chuffing millionaire now if I'd stopped the shagging and got an LC!
Click to expand...

yeah my dad tought me to drive and ride(on his jawa 350) very early on so when i could i managed to get my hands on a black lc,it was tatty but went like stink. later on went onto the powervalve had a major accident on it 2 up flipped it in my street- the bike did 3 flips in the air me and my pillion was badly bruised up the bike went off to my mate for spares .

funny i was talking to my mate who now owns a very successful garage - ive been lusting after mk 2 rs2000 lately and he has just sold his 2 sierra cossies but its funny how in very little time cars ,bikes that you thought ordinary back in the day are all of a sudden very very desirable .

i was lucky growing up i lived close to some very dodgy people who used to get alot of cool cars very cheap even before i had a licence i had an avenger tiger sat on my drive a wicked car but sadly never got to really appreciate it .

happy days

jason.


----------



## JonW

Mac, no wonder you dont like the PP... you didnt even like the RD! tut tut...









Jason, I used to wheelie my RD everywhere... I made out like I was damn cool...but in reality I was mostly out of control.... I used to do a lot of off-road stuff and have seen so many newbies flip bikes when trying to get over obstacles its mental, and sad to say I only flipped an ER50 (80cc kit) with my sis on the back. The clutch cable had snapped... all i saw was tree top, sky, treetops, cars... it hurt, my sis has always been too skinny! LOL

PG when I was 18 I lusted after the new Suzuki RG500..... Id have been dead now I think....


----------



## jaslfc5

JonW said:


> Mac, no wonder you dont like the PP... you didnt even like the RD! tut tut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, I used to wheelie my RD everywhere... I made out like I was damn cool...but in reality I was mostly out of control.... I used to do a lot of off-road stuff and have seen so many newbies flip bikes when trying to get over obstacles its mental, and sad to say I only flipped an ER50 (80cc kit) with my sis on the back. The clutch cable had snapped... all i saw was tree top, sky, treetops, cars... it hurt, my sis has always been too skinny! LOL
> 
> PG when I was 18 I lusted after the new Suzuki RG500..... Id have been dead now I think....


at 16 17 even though i was a big lad i had no chance of handling the powervalve it climed like a freekin fighter plane it was awesome power .im glad no harm was done but i saw too many people injured on bikes im glad i stopped when i did .i still love dirt bikes though and my mates gas gas is the most fun ive had on one in ages .

gamma 500's **** theres a bolt from the past what an animal that was .

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM

jaslfc5 said:


> funny i was talking to my mate who now owns a very successful garage - ive been lusting after mk 2 rs2000 lately and he has just sold his 2 sierra cossies but its funny how in very little time cars ,bikes that you thought ordinary back in the day are all of a sudden very very desirable .
> 
> jason.


I was lucky enough to just have started driving when these cars were cheap and plentifull. Went to buy an RS2000 and when I drove the first impression was that the clutch was slipping but it turned out it was trying to spin the tyres off the minilites and had an ex stock car pinto in it, rapid but dangerous and I didn't keep it for long. Had a couple of RS's and lost count of the 3.0 and 2.8 Capri's

I ordered a new black 250LC as soon as I read about them in the mags but it was lethal in the rain and I crashed a lot,it got nicked so I bought another and crashed some more eventually gave up after a bad spill as a passenger on my mates Honda. Never been on one since although I have been tempted now and then.


----------



## BondandBigM

I wouldn't mind something like this though. A proper chop not one of those mamby pamby Orange County jobs. If I won the lottery I would beat a path to West Coast Choppers and have one built by Jesse James. I saw some of his stuff at a show in LA they are superbly put together.


----------



## JonW

I agree mate... Mr James does make 'more' of his stuff than the 'add on kings' of OCC.... Married to Sandra Bullock as well it seems...

Jason, yeah the gamma was on my list for years... sigh.... Id still like to try one, even tho ive ridden much bigger and faster tackle since... LOL

GasGas make some stonking machines, tho in truth all modern trail bikes are so much better off road than the old stuff... The KTM 250EXC 2stroke was my favorite for a long time, but the 4strokes came and ruined my fun. I sold it for a DRZ400... what a mistake... sigh... at the time I gave it up, I had the DRZ, GasGas TXT249, KTM620 motard, R1, KDX250, KMX125, and the small hondas mentioned above... Sold em all in 2004/5...


----------



## scoobie232

JonW said:


> I agree mate... Mr James does make 'more' of his stuff than the 'add on kings' of OCC.... Married to Sandra Bullock as well it seems...
> 
> Jason, yeah the gamma was on my list for years... sigh.... Id still like to try one, even tho ive ridden much bigger and faster tackle since... LOL
> 
> GasGas make some stonking machines, tho in truth all modern trail bikes are so much better off road than the old stuff... The KTM 250EXC 2stroke was my favorite for a long time, but the 4strokes came and ruined my fun. I sold it for a DRZ400... what a mistake... sigh... at the time I gave it up, I had the DRZ, GasGas TXT249, KTM620 motard, R1, KDX250, KMX125, and the small hondas mentioned above... Sold em all in 2004/5...


Thats quite a collection, wow,

And to rid your self of them all in 12 months or so thats quite drastic , how was the hangover and how did you fill the void ?

My first legal road bike after i passed my test was a black RD 250 LC with the 350 YPVS engine implanted into it I loved the shape of the LC but the motor from the YPVS was just awsome and what a combination it made,

off the line and in the twistys the bigger bikes of the day (97) at the time just couldent touch it, dont think I ever reached that high again or that might be an age thing lol,

After many more road bikes kwaks, suzies, blades, r1s my licence was weighing on the heavy side and i made the decision to go off road before i lost it all together,

I then made the move into competition trials with Gas Gas, yamaha, sherco, montesa all two stroke and then in 07 i bit the bullet and went for a very modern and fairly new to trials 4 stroke montesa honda which i am still riding competetively now.

along side this era i cought the bug for pre 65 trials and dove head long into it first buying a 1963 BSA B40 in trials trim and rode or rather tried to ride it for a season and a half finaly sucuming to the fact that it was just way to hard and heavy for a novice to pre 65 to progress on so sold on she was and replaced by a 1964 triumph tiger cub also in trials trim with a few legal mods electronic ignition alloy rims, tank and bars, plastic fenders, and of course modern rubber but after another season i still had the itch for something more and i was to find it at the age of 40, in classic motocross.

So as a 40th birthday present to myself i purchased a 1974 CZ 250 motocross bike and entered into the world of classic and vintage racing i am now prepairing for the begining of my third racing season on the CZ and I've never had soooo much fun exept maybe the week we spent in Amsterdam/Germany and finaly the Nurnburg ring on my 99 Blade lol.

well that pretty much introduces me to the forum..

Scooby..


----------



## MarkF

Got any pics of the CZ, I'd like to see it? 

After a lot of coming and going, I only have 2 bikes right now, an original (best) version 1990 Honda Dominator 650 which is now nearly mint and a Yamaha XJR1200, my third, lovely big lazy things. Unfortunately, with the arrival of a scooter and cycling more they are just sat unloved in the garage, I don't think the Dominator has moved for months. I know that if I sell though, I'll get an itch straight away, I am never totally bikeless.

The big surprise was my first Vespa, I used it more than I ever used a bike. Best fun I have had in years and it opend up a whole new (expensive) world to me.

Keep thinking that their must be the perfect bike somewhere for me, tall, light, fun, 70hp+ and comfortable. A TDM 850 came closest but I couldn't stand looking at the thing


----------



## scoobie232

Hi

Not realy sure if this will work all my photos are on my computer but i think i have to have them uploaded to somwhere like photobucket online to link them to this site,

This is a link to my facebook page it has pics of some of the more recent bikes and the CZ

Visit My Website


----------



## scoobie232

No dont think that worked

but here is another link for the scrambles club the bikes raced at every meeting

Its No 97 red frame alloy tank, blue helmet with black CZ shirt

Not exactly color coded but then I dont stay that color for long

H..

Visit My Website


----------



## Pokie

Moto Guzzi V1100 Griso.

No the fastest or most refined bike I've owned but in terms of sheer unadulterated fun, it knocks every other bike I've owned in nearly 30 years of riding, into the weeds.

Don't know how to post pictures here so here's a link.

http://www.motorbike-search-engine.co.uk/2...ikes/griso1.jpg


----------



## tranber70

This is mine. The perfect bike for small roads as the one I have in my area. Sole problem is that yu can use it only 6 months in the year. Actual temp is a little bit too low (-10Â°c)...

Bertrand


----------



## michaelh

Ah the thread is back. Scoobie232, link still not working. Get registered to photobucket and upload your pics. C&P the bottom code into the reply and your photo will show.


----------



## sompting jon

Hers mine July 2006 in Mid western France, a nice bike and ideal for the shopping at Super U :rofl2:


----------



## RussellB

My little baby


----------



## scoobie232

Here we go third time lucky,

followed your advice so here is the link to the ones i managed to upload tonight

Hope it works. 

H..

some of my bikes


----------



## scoobie232

michaelh said:


> Ah the thread is back. Scoobie232, link still not working. Get registered to photobucket and upload your pics. C&P the bottom code into the reply and your photo will show.


This is my 1974 CZ 250 MX


----------



## JonW

scoobie232 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree mate... Mr James does make 'more' of his stuff than the 'add on kings' of OCC.... Married to Sandra Bullock as well it seems...
> 
> Jason, yeah the gamma was on my list for years... sigh.... Id still like to try one, even tho ive ridden much bigger and faster tackle since... LOL
> 
> GasGas make some stonking machines, tho in truth all modern trail bikes are so much better off road than the old stuff... The KTM 250EXC 2stroke was my favorite for a long time, but the 4strokes came and ruined my fun. I sold it for a DRZ400... what a mistake... sigh... at the time I gave it up, I had the DRZ, GasGas TXT249, KTM620 motard, R1, KDX250, KMX125, and the small hondas mentioned above... Sold em all in 2004/5...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats quite a collection, wow,
> 
> And to rid your self of them all in 12 months or so thats quite drastic , how was the hangover and how did you fill the void ?
> 
> My first legal road bike after i passed my test was a black RD 250 LC with the 350 YPVS engine implanted into it I loved the shape of the LC but the motor from the YPVS was just awsome and what a combination it made,
> 
> off the line and in the twistys the bigger bikes of the day (97) at the time just couldent touch it, dont think I ever reached that high again or that might be an age thing lol,
> 
> After many more road bikes kwaks, suzies, blades, r1s my licence was weighing on the heavy side and i made the decision to go off road before i lost it all together,
> 
> I then made the move into competition trials with Gas Gas, yamaha, sherco, montesa all two stroke and then in 07 i bit the bullet and went for a very modern and fairly new to trials 4 stroke montesa honda which i am still riding competetively now.
> 
> along side this era i cought the bug for pre 65 trials and dove head long into it first buying a 1963 BSA B40 in trials trim and rode or rather tried to ride it for a season and a half finaly sucuming to the fact that it was just way to hard and heavy for a novice to pre 65 to progress on so sold on she was and replaced by a 1964 triumph tiger cub also in trials trim with a few legal mods electronic ignition alloy rims, tank and bars, plastic fenders, and of course modern rubber but after another season i still had the itch for something more and i was to find it at the age of 40, in classic motocross.
> 
> So as a 40th birthday present to myself i purchased a 1974 CZ 250 motocross bike and entered into the world of classic and vintage racing i am now prepairing for the begining of my third racing season on the CZ and I've never had soooo much fun exept maybe the week we spent in Amsterdam/Germany and finaly the Nurnburg ring on my 99 Blade lol.
> 
> well that pretty much introduces me to the forum..
> 
> Scooby..
Click to expand...

Great to have you on board! Tha hangover was part cured by a Caterham R300, but that departed last weekend... hmm.... what next.... hmm.... :huh:



scoobie232 said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the thread is back. Scoobie232, link still not working. Get registered to photobucket and upload your pics. C&P the bottom code into the reply and your photo will show.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1974 CZ 250 MX
Click to expand...

OMFG! Thats stunning mate! I love it... wow!


----------



## Pokie

HHHH said:


> I remember, back in the day, once you hit 17 and chucked yer fizzy you had two choices, the KH or the RD. There was almost a gang rivalry between the owners of the two marks as they were easily the best two 250s going two (apologies to suzuki x7 owners).


Indeed the RD250LC was an incredible machine.

It was capable of out performing many superbikes of the time, and you could ride it on L plates. 

It was also the bike that single handedly got the law changed, restricting learners to 125's.

Not only that, but realizing how good the Japanese were at extracting high performance from small displacement engines, the Government also decreed that 125's would be restricted on bhp, and thus learners were robbed of the opportunity to gain experience on bikes with decent performance.

I see a similar thing happening at the opposite end of the scale now.

Today's new rider is less likely to be the spotty yoofs we were when we started, (they are on scooters now), and is more likely to be middle aged blokes looking for a leisure time fix.

These people can afford to jump straight onto bikes that would have been winning GP's 10 years ago.

And so you have the same recipe.

Inexperienced riders on ultra high performance bikes - the same as the young RD riders back in the early 80's, and the steep rise in related accidents have increased dramatically since these people entered the biking scene, just as they did when the perfromance learner 250cc war started back then.

So far we've managed to fight off restrictive legislation but with the accident stats the way they are, I wonder for how long.

In my area, riders represent 1% of road traffic but account for 20% of all serious road accidents and deaths and (according to my local authorities road safety campaigner), it's mostly middle aged inexperienced riders on high performance bikes, in single vehicle accidents.

That bit didn't surprise me, but what did was that in nearly all cases last year, these accidents occured on sunny Sundays and were a result of riders travelling at "innapropriate" speeds for the prevailing conditions.

A surprising amout of fatal accidents were as a result of riders losing control on left hand bends and colliding with oncoming traffic.

Just as in the mad 250 era, there are some very influencial people calling for some pretty restrictive legislation to be passed our way, and it's worrying.


----------



## MarkF

HHHH said:


> I remember, back in the day, once you hit 17 and chucked yer fizzy you had two choices, the KH or the RD. There was almost a gang rivalry between the owners of the two marks as they were easily the best two 250s going two (apologies to suzuki x7 owners).


I was 16 in '78 and had a FS1e before going straight onto a KH250. We were the right age at the right time, no other generation ever had the same road thrills and nobody will again. My world went from a 10 mile radius to infinity with a test result. We were incredibly lucky to be 16-18 right then.



Pokie said:


> Today's new rider is less likely to be the spotty yoofs we were when we started, (they are on scooters now), and is more likely to be middle aged blokes looking for a leisure time fix.


See above, if I ride to any bikers meets in the summer I can often be one of the youngest there, I am 47, it's very sad. Lots of these guys are living the middle aged dream, new riders on brand spanking new sports bikes but with eyesight and reactions 25 years out of date. I see some terrible riding in the Dales on Sundays, all from wibbly, wobbly middle aged gits, god knows why they just don't buy Harley's and slow down, they'd look a lot better too.


----------



## SharkBike

MarkF said:


> god knows why they just don't buy Harley's and slow down, they'd look a lot better too.


Agreed.


----------



## Alexus

Caught the motorcycle bug in the 70's with a 100cc Yamaha. Sold it and

headed overseas.

Taught for 2 years in the Republic of Nauru and through a local

store imported this Yamaha 650cc 'shaft' in 1981 (Picture borrowed without permission







)

According to an Australian motorcycle magazine at that time this bike

headlined as the "1981 Motorcycle of the Year."

The teaching game can mean a bit of a 'gypsy' lifestyle and in 1992, I left NZ once again

this time for South Korea. My much loved Yamaha is in storage where it has been since then  .

Fully intend to ride it again in my retirement years. It is a most beautifully balanced machine.


----------



## Pokie

MarkF said:


> See above, if I ride to any bikers meets in the summer I can often be one of the youngest there, I am 47, it's very sad. Lots of these guys are living the middle aged dream, new riders on brand spanking new sports bikes but with eyesight and reactions 25 years out of date. I see some terrible riding in the Dales on Sundays, all from wibbly, wobbly middle aged gits, god knows why they just don't buy Harley's and slow down, they'd look a lot better too.


I have an actual account of one of these people that I'd like to tell you about.

It's a bit long winded but there is a point to it and it relates directly to the issue of middle aged blokes on sports bikes.

My mate Chris, at 55, was quite a late starter with bikes.

He got the itch after reading a Bike V Supercar road test in a magazine, and decided that the only way he was going to be able to afford the performance he craved so badly, was to switch to two wheels.

One direct access course later, and he was on a Yamaha R6, complete with race rep styling lid and state of the art leathers.

To be fair, he was actually quite quick on the uptake and soon developed into a fairly competant rider, although sadly, like many of todays riders, also developed a rather inflated opinion of his high speed skills.

One day, we were out for a spin in the lanes.

We were going at a reasonable pace - not fast by any means, but not slow either - just comfortable and flowing nicely.

I suddenly became aware of another bike closing in fast from behind - as it got closer I could see it was a cruiser - this guy was shifting.

Then, in a blast of V-Twin clatter, he came barrelling past us on a right hand bend, arm held high waving as he went passed and the bike he was on, was an old Moto Guzzi California.

No problem for me.

I respect riding skills no matter what the machine being ridden but Chris took exception.

I could see exactly was was coming up as his whole demeanor changed.

Off he went, chasing after Guzzi Man.

I just let him go.

I never get involved in road races, especially with other bikes but Chris was having none of this.

No way was some old fart on an ancient Guzzi going to get away with taking him on the type of road he fancied himself as a speed demon on.

The thing was, I could see Chris in the distance trying to gain ground on Guzzi Man, and I could also see Guzzi Man, out riding him by a country mile.

I just carried on at my own pace, knowing that Chris would be pulled over waiting for me at some point, and sure enough, about two miles later I saw him, stood in the side of the road, but no sign of his bike.

It was there, but was disguised by the undergrowth and shrubbery that it had come to rest in, after, (from what I could see), Chris had lost control on a right hand bend.

He was OK, and after we pulled his bike out of the hedges, it became evident that his bike had only sustained cosmetic injury and was rideable.

We ended our ride, and Chris went straight home.

He never rode a bike again.

The Yamaha was sold cheap on ebay, and we have never spoken of this incident since.

His Wife has told me that it was the accident that put him off, but knowing how Chris was with the whole high perfromance thing, I knew that the real reason he packed it in was the dent to his pride that had taken place, and the realisation that having the right bike and kit, does not make you a fast rider by default.

Being shown the way by a faster rider on an "inferior" machine was just too much for Chris to bear.

It's ashame really because given the right amount of time, patience and experience, Chris would have doubtless developed into the rider he believed himself to be, but more importantly, he may have learned the most important lesson of all, which is that it's the rider, not the bike, that really counts.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

That Guzzi rider sounds like a guy I mentioned earlier...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW the guy I did the National Rally with had been doing them for years on an ex-army Can-AM 250, he`d had a few `buddys` ride with him on large, fast bikes such as the the likes of Kawasaki 750 fours etc but none managed to keep up, it wasn`t that he was reckless, just really, really good B)


I couldn`t keep up with him on my R80 h34r:


----------



## JonW

Damn this thread... ive been 'looking' for an oldie today... lol


----------



## PhilM

Well I had a Punch and a couple of FS1E's when I was younger h34r:


----------



## Andy Tims

Came off the GSXR 750 this morning :cry2:

Typical lowish speed filtering accident - I grabbed the brake to try avoid T-Boning the lane chopping car & the bike went down on the greasy road. I slid a few yards, let go of the bike, which slid a bit further & only just nudged the offending car. I'm not hurt (which I do know is the main thing) but the bike's a mess although rideable after some temporary surgery with a roll of duct tape. Worst of all is that the lane chopper just drove off without giving any details.

A couple of other car drivers stopped to help me get the bike to the side of the road & they are happy to be witnesses that I was not at fault, but none of us got the reg nr   I am trying to see if there is any CCTV footage, but not feeling very hopeful. Bye bye excess, ditto max NCB & looking forward to having to mention it at every insurance renewal including for my car & the wife's car for the next 5 years.

Can't concentrate on work at all, hence the post.


----------



## pinkwindmill

Andy Tims said:


> Came off the GSXR 750 this morning :cry2:
> 
> Typical lowish speed filtering accident - I grabbed the brake to try avoid T-Boning the lane chopping car & the bike went down on the greasy road. I slid a few yards, let go of the bike, which slid a bit further & only just nudged the offending car. I'm not hurt (which I do know is the main thing) but the bike's a mess although rideable after some temporary surgery with a roll of duct tape. Worst of all is that the lane chopper just drove off without giving any details.
> 
> A couple of other car drivers stopped to help me get the bike to the side of the road & they are happy to be witnesses that I was not at fault, but none of us got the reg nr   I am trying to see if there is any CCTV footage, but not feeling very hopeful. Bye bye excess, ditto max NCB & looking forward to having to mention it at every insurance renewal including for my car & the wife's car for the next 5 years.
> 
> Can't concentrate on work at all, hence the post.


Nightmare - sorry to hear this, but glad you're OK. Hang around the junction same time tomorrow - you never know, he/she may be a regular...

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## scoobie232

Andy Tims said:


> Came off the GSXR 750 this morning :cry2:
> 
> Typical lowish speed filtering accident - I grabbed the brake to try avoid T-Boning the lane chopping car & the bike went down on the greasy road. I slid a few yards, let go of the bike, which slid a bit further & only just nudged the offending car. I'm not hurt (which I do know is the main thing) but the bike's a mess although rideable after some temporary surgery with a roll of duct tape. Worst of all is that the lane chopper just drove off without giving any details.
> 
> A couple of other car drivers stopped to help me get the bike to the side of the road & they are happy to be witnesses that I was not at fault, but none of us got the reg nr   I am trying to see if there is any CCTV footage, but not feeling very hopeful. Bye bye excess, ditto max NCB & looking forward to having to mention it at every insurance renewal including for my car & the wife's car for the next 5 years.
> 
> Can't concentrate on work at all, hence the post.


Glad to hear you walked away Andy, hope you catch up to them and get it sorted ..

H..


----------



## pg tips

PhilM said:


> Well I had a Punch and a couple of FS1E's when I was younger h34r:


I think you mean PUCH phil?

I had one of these


----------



## pg tips

but not one of these


----------



## PhilM

pg tips said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had a Punch and a couple of FS1E's when I was younger h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean PUCH phil?
> 
> I had one of these
Click to expand...

That's it, although mine was blue


----------



## chris l




----------



## Barryboy

A great thread. Some lovely pictures - there are a lot of very nice bikes there, as well as a Harley!

My own weapon of choice this last three years has been the Honda Blackbird. I really can't think of a better bike - I'm too fat for a crotch-rocket, too sensible for a cruiser and too young for a Pan European. I'm too short in the leg for a trailie and wouldn't be seen dead on a Harley. So it's been sports tourers for many years - the FJ1200 gave way to the VFR750 which gave way to the Blackbird, in black - the fastest colour!!

Rob


----------



## michaelh

Andy Tims said:


> Came off the GSXR 750 this morning :cry2:
> 
> Typical lowish speed filtering accident - I grabbed the brake to try avoid T-Boning the lane chopping car & the bike went down on the greasy road. I slid a few yards, let go of the bike, which slid a bit further & only just nudged the offending car. I'm not hurt (which I do know is the main thing) but the bike's a mess although rideable after some temporary surgery with a roll of duct tape. Worst of all is that the lane chopper just drove off without giving any details.
> 
> A couple of other car drivers stopped to help me get the bike to the side of the road & they are happy to be witnesses that I was not at fault, but none of us got the reg nr   I am trying to see if there is any CCTV footage, but not feeling very hopeful. Bye bye excess, ditto max NCB & looking forward to having to mention it at every insurance renewal including for my car & the wife's car for the next 5 years.
> 
> Can't concentrate on work at all, hence the post.





potz said:


> Sorry to hear that Andy. Suppose it happens to all of us bikers sooner or later.


Sorry to hear this Andy. And yup Potz it does 

Same happened to me on my vfr a few years back


----------



## marmisto

Hi all very nice but you cain't beat a v twin, I've a Buell Cyclone which says it all!

Also building a big hairy Harley but as I don't know how to upload photos I'll just retire smugly and you can only dream of the ultimate machines!!!!

PS how do I get photos up?


----------



## michaelh

marmisto said:


> Hi all very nice but you cain't beat a v twin, I've a Buell Cyclone which says it all!
> 
> Also building a big hairy Harley but as I don't know how to upload photos I'll just retire smugly and you can only dream of the ultimate machines!!!!
> 
> PS how do I get photos up?


Use a imaging host like photobucket and then copy the image url into the reply.

Buell cyclond. Meh not that good. a XB12 though, well...


----------



## JonW

Well someone asked how I could just give up bikes... well we all know you cant... so yesterday I hotfotted it off and picked up a project bike, a 1980s XL500R. about 36bhp (lol) of honda goodness and mostly original (muffler isnt but Ive a plan for that) but just well used and needs a bit of work. Its a bugger to start so an overhaul is required before a bit of a tidyup. Anyone have any parts for one of these languishing in the their shed?

The photos flatter it a bit LOL (pictured on the pack of a Ute before I dragged it off and got the ute back to its owner)


----------



## MarkF

A great buy Jon, my type of bike, 36hp is not relevant considering you will look so cool  These and the Yamaha XT500 look fantastic, flat trackerish, way better than modern trailies, looks like it has a usable seat too. Drum brakes!! Ace! 

Good luck, no doubt there will be a lot of cleaning work to do, hope fully it'll stay together unlike my scooter.

How cool is this one?


----------



## JonW

LOL Mark, I wasnt thinking about how I looked, just that i might find it slow as my last bike was a KTM 620 Supermoto with 50+ at the wheel. That one you showed looks amazing, yours?

I did look at some XTs before I got this but this was more my thing. this is my era of bike from when I was a kid, the first of the monoshocks and the start of all plastic bodywork  The drum brakes do scare me a bit... even with this low hp. I can see a disk conversion on its horizon... hmm...

I think Ive an idea why its hard to start now... there is almost a cm of mud in the airbox and the filter is totally clogged! It did start and run like that tho! Gotta love honda!


----------



## MarkF

JonW said:


> LOL Mark, I wasnt thinking about how I looked, just that i might find it slow as my last bike was a KTM 620 Supermoto with 50+ at the wheel. That one you showed looks amazing, yours?
> 
> I did look at some XTs before I got this but this was more my thing. this is my era of bike from when I was a kid, the first of the monoshocks and the start of all plastic bodywork  The drum brakes do scare me a bit... even with this low hp. I can see a disk conversion on its horizon... hmm...
> 
> I think Ive an idea why its hard to start now... there is almost a cm of mud in the airbox and the filter is totally clogged! It did start and run like that tho! Gotta love honda!


Not thinking how you would look?  That's the first thing I think of before buying any bike. The drum brake is super cool and* not* to be removed! The bike in the pic is not mine, coincidence that's all, been thinking about an XT/XL and had been browsing, a mint XT went through Ebay last week but the bloody Vespa is eating all my bike funds at the mo'.

How can anybody let their bike get in such a filthy state? Good luck with the clean up.


----------



## JonW

Hee hee, I must get one of those cool Simpson Bandit lids and then I'll look cool 

LOL Mark, If I can make it stop the bike well enough it can stay, but I do love a good disk... you cant beat em. For on road use a huge motard disk and decent forks always wins in my book 

Any vehicle can be a money pit but I guess Vespas being all steel have their own issues. I bought one once for 25quid... long story. lol

I thought the same about the dirt... and cleaning and airfilter isnt exactly rocket science


----------



## desk diver

Me setting off to plough the fields on our lasses HD


----------



## grey

S'me, s'mine; or should I be in the 'What do you look like?' thread?


----------



## JonW

Graham! We need more photos of that one mate. What a paint job! And you do need to tell us its story, im sure it has one 

Oh and I'll say this quietly so Mark doesnt hear... my disk brake front end conversion arrived this week... having ridden my bike the drum front scared me! LOL


----------



## MarkF

JonW said:


> Graham! We need more photos of that one mate. What a paint job! And you do need to tell us its story, im sure it has one
> 
> Oh and I'll say this quietly so Mark doesnt hear... my disk brake front end conversion arrived this week... having ridden my bike the drum front scared me! LOL


Yep, more info please, what a looker!

Jon, never choose fucntion over form







Bet you wear loads of protective gear too. You would not catch the Fonz with a front disc. 

When I rode my '63 Vespa for the first time, I rode up to my parking spce, next to the garage, pulled on the brake lever and nothing happened, nothing, yanked the thing back to the bars, but too late, crashed into the back of the trailer I'd used to bring the thing home half an hour before, crushed an original 1963 mudguard.


----------



## grey

MarkF said:


> Graham! We need more photos of that one mate. What a paint job! And you do need to tell us its story, im sure it has one
> 
> He's a George Formby impersonator queueing to enter the infield at the 2007 Goodwood Revival Meeting, a gerat spectacle for fans of historic car & bike racing. The guy with the megaphone and uke is his manager who follows him round on an old pedal bike shouting instructions. He was waiting amongst a crowd of aging bikers on their very nice Ariel Arrows, BSAs and Velocettes, etc. I think George's bike must be a Brooklands type banked circuit racer, but shall try to find out more.
> 
> Graham


----------



## JonW

Graham, ahh so its not yours... damn, I was looking forward to a great story! Although the mega phone guy is a pretty good one LOL

Mark... Er well yes... I like my skin on my limbs  ... actually even the cops here ride in short sleeves, but not me... Im a Dianese man, fully armoured (and very cool) jackets, Draggin' jeans and solid boots... I look cool and feel safe!  

Ooof, shame about the stack... Unamusingly, I bought a Vespa once, well it was a non runner and only 25 quid ... on the first ride the front brake did the opposite, locked solid and nearly deposited me over the bars! The XL's front brake will probably work ok (with a fettle), but the forks need new oil etc. Its just that I do prefer the feel of a good large disk under me one finger, you cant really do one finger braking on even a twin leading shoe drum!


----------



## nursegladys

JonW said:


> Graham, ahh so its not yours... damn, I was looking forward to a great story! Although the mega phone guy is a pretty good one LOL
> 
> Mark... Er well yes... I like my skin on my limbs  ... actually even the cops here ride in short sleeves, but not me... Im a Dianese man, fully armoured (and very cool) jackets, Draggin' jeans and solid boots... I look cool and feel safe!
> 
> Ooof, shame about the stack... Unamusingly, I bought a Vespa once, well it was a non runner and only 25 quid ... on the first ride the front brake did the opposite, locked solid and nearly deposited me over the bars! The XL's front brake will probably work ok (with a fettle), but the forks need new oil etc. Its just that I do prefer the feel of a good large disk under me one finger, you cant really do one finger braking on even a twin leading shoe drum!


I have to say Jon I totally agree with you, with regards to protection, i've seen too many "road rashes" not to wear any, and the way they clean it...gives me goose bumps just thinking about it...bbrrrr

It's too scary on British roads now.....so I don't ride any more, got a nice 1 series BMW now


----------



## JonW

Gladys! great to hear from you mate, how you doing?

I agree about the gravel rash, I read some nasty stats a few years back that they reckon most bikers with it will die as the skin cant heal of there is too much rash... nasty


----------



## scoobie232

On a lighter note here's one i did up last summer


----------



## MarkF

nursegladys said:


> It's too scary on British roads now.....so I don't ride any more,


Always the best solution to avoiding motorcycling accidents  There are different ways of looking at things, I crashed often but I have 3 kids and something had to change...........so I stopped wearing protective gear, I knew (hopefully) what I was doing and bingo, no more crashes. I was a liability when I felt invincible. The Dales are littered with the bodies of middle aged guys every summer, wearing the very best of protective gear.

Scoobie, the Yam is totally coolio :thumbup:


----------



## JonW

Scoobie, Superb resto! and the best colour!

what did you paint your engine casings with btw?


----------



## scoobie232

JonW said:


> Scoobie, Superb resto! and the best colour!
> 
> what did you paint your engine casings with btw?


The magic that is PJ1 MOTORCYCLE SATIN BLACK ENGINE AND CASE PAINT.

great stuff and minimal prep needed for a factory look finnish.

WOW

I sound like a salesman Lol.. 

H..


----------



## JonW

hee hee, cool as. Cheers mate


----------



## David P

michaelh said:


> Interested to know if any of you have bikes. I just sold my 2000 Honda Hornet 600 so the 710 could have a convertible. She canâ€™t get one now anyway because of the weather so it will have to be next summer sometime. I like many different bikes form classic to modern but if i could have one now it would probably be a Ducati Monster S4. The Senna grey one with the red marchesini wheels and all the carbon Inc the carbon termis. Would like to know what you have and pics would be great.


I have a GSXR 750,

David P


----------



## marmisto

http://s402.photobucket.com/albums/pp105/m...nt=DSC_0023.jpg

Here's my favorite toy this weekend did my first trial in about 25 years at xmas came in 41st, the only way is up!

This photo hit's three spots - the snow- the bike - and the watch on the head?

Love that yam 360 - where can i get that paint as I'm doing up an xt500 to trundle around the local twinshock circuit - need some shox!!??


----------



## JonW

heres your pic mate, you needed the ones with the IMG tag bits:










Loving the TY, I was once towed round trying to start one behind a van, all I could see where the doors. My mate went to the local shop with me behind, for a giggle... no helmet as we were just off for a try at starting it. LOL


----------



## marmisto

JonW said:


> heres your pic mate, you needed the ones with the IMG tag bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the TY, I was once towed round trying to start one behind a van, all I could see where the doors. My mate went to the local shop with me behind, for a giggle... no helmet as we were just off for a try at starting it. LOL


ta


----------



## scoobie232

marmisto said:


> http://s402.photobucket.com/albums/pp105/m...nt=DSC_0023.jpg
> 
> Here's my favorite toy this weekend did my first trial in about 25 years at xmas came in 41st, the only way is up!
> 
> This photo hit's three spots - the snow- the bike - and the watch on the head?
> 
> Love that yam 360 - where can i get that paint as I'm doing up an xt500 to trundle around the local twinshock circuit - need some shox!!??


Not sure where on the planet you are but in the UK any decent auto store should have it or should be able to source it for you, e-bay is another option i know they sell it on there or you could google it for suppliers, search should bring back loads of options.

Good luck with the xt500 nice piece of kit when there set up proper, Shocks, your only limit is the amount you are prepaired to pay the choices are many from Â£100 to a Â£1000 or more.

Love the TY I had one years ago the pinky mono bulletproof motor


----------



## tranber70

I think the man on the bike is owning this watch...

He is the owner of several crosswords magazines. :lol:

Bertrand












grey said:


>


----------



## tranber70

I like The Watch Forum.

Sorry made a wrong manipulation...

Any mod is authorised to delete this message.

Thks


----------



## MarkF

JonW said:


> heres your pic mate, you needed the ones with the IMG tag bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the TY, I was once towed round trying to start one behind a van, all I could see where the doors. My mate went to the local shop with me behind, for a giggle... no helmet as we were just off for a try at starting it. LOL


Good memories, I had a TY50, Montesa Cota, Italjet etc but I was a terrible rider, good times in the '80's in the Dales before H&E and the ramblers association got to us


----------



## Pokie

JonW said:


> Gladys! great to hear from you mate, how you doing?
> 
> I agree about the gravel rash, I read some nasty stats a few years back that they reckon most bikers with it will die as the skin cant heal of there is too much rash... nasty


Sorry but that is rubbish :blink:

I'd love to see these stats you refer too.

Fact is that gravel rash, whilst very nasty and painful, is rarely fatal.

What kills riders is impact with solid objects like trees, road furniture and other vehicles.

Come off your bike and hit a tree at 40mph and you're state of the art 1.5mm armoured leathers will be about as much use as tissue paper.

If you need proof of that, look at racing.

In GP racing, accidents are fairly common, vut serious injuries and fatalities are rare.

Compare that to road racing, where the riders where exactly the same protective clothing, but yet get killed with frightening regularity.

That is because like the rest of us, they are not afforded the relative luxury of sliding down a glass smooth race track.

For us road riders, impact with solid objects is going to become a serious issue long before gravel rash.

I always tell people who obsess about protective clothing to take the car if they're that worried about it.


----------



## marmisto

MarkF said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres your pic mate, you needed the ones with the IMG tag bits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the TY, I was once towed round trying to start one behind a van, all I could see where the doors. My mate went to the local shop with me behind, for a giggle... no helmet as we were just off for a try at starting it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Good memories, I had a TY50, Montesa Cota, Italjet etc but I was a terrible rider, good times in the '80's in the Dales before H&E and the ramblers association got to us
Click to expand...











the next day.........

i think that last bit was thawing - i'll walk to the shops now!


----------



## JonW

ooops, time to get the pressure washer out... watch those hubs!


----------



## marmisto

outside waterpipes are all still frozen - this went to bed dirty


----------



## sheepshearer

Speed Triple me.

Saltburn Surfs Down on Twitpic

[IMG alt="pnd95.jpg"]http://twitpic.com/show/thumb/pnd95.jpg[/IMG]

Lion Inn Blakey Ridge on Twitpic

[IMG alt="pnd3g.jpg"]http://twitpic.com/show/thumb/pnd3g.jpg[/IMG]

bizarrely bumped into a bloke on here who used to post on a Ducati forum when i was there


----------



## Llanhmod

Ah, motorbikes - another hobby I've got to get back into!

Last bike was a Honda CBR600, which I sold in '94 to put a deposit on my first flat. Have barely been astride a bike since. 43 next month though, and have a hankering to do some catching-up. Planning to go the the Scottish Bike show at Ingleston in March with some bike-owning pals - so I'm sure that'll whet my appetite! Reckon I'd have to ease myself into it though, and start off with something wee like a Yahaha XV535 - I know, maybe a bit girly, but I'm short in the a*se anyway and have always liked the Street-custom look. The other alternative I had in mind was a Drag Star, but that's possibly a bit big for a re-entry into biking.

Don't have oodles of cash to spare (maybe around Â£2k). Any other suggestions?


----------



## Omegamaniac

The Dragstar is a better bet if you can afford one as it will be a lot newer than a 535 Virago.

Get a test ride and see how it goes


----------



## MarkF

Omegamaniac said:


> The Dragstar is a better bet if you can afford one as it will be a lot newer than a 535 Virago.
> 
> Get a test ride and see how it goes


I don't know, if I was a shortie then I think I'd go for the 535, loads more to choose from and a less contrived appearance. A v.reliable engine whichever version you go for.


----------



## bazz55

sompting jon said:


> Hers mine July 2006 in Mid western France, a nice bike and ideal for the shopping at Super U


seriously cool cruiser


----------



## MarkF

I agree, there are a couple on Ebay now, I keep looking but I want the original ones with the smoother lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff

How good are Triumph these days?


----------



## JonW

MarkF said:


> I agree, there are a couple on Ebay now, I keep looking but I want the original ones with the smoother lines. :thumbsup:


now your talkin a proper scoot-ute! I was looking at an Ape here a while back, the mrs thought i was mad... LOL


----------



## MarkF

JonW said:


> now your talkin a proper scoot-ute! I was looking at an Ape here a while back, the mrs thought i was mad... LOL


They often come up for sale Jon, but it's usually the later square versions and IMO they just don't have the charm of the original. Sooner or later I'll find one.


----------



## Griff

Griff said:


> How good are Triumph these days?


Guess nobody is interested to reply to this :lookaround:


----------



## Omegamaniac

Griff said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> How good are Triumph these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess nobody is interested to reply to this :lookaround:
Click to expand...

Griff modern Trumpets are very good. My brother and I are both looking at getting one this year. I want a Tiger 955i and he is after a Sprint 1050 ST

Go for it they are pretty cool


----------



## samswatch

Modern Triumphs are good and the 675 triple is an amazing engine, so much so that I actually went and changed from a honda to a triumph street triple.

I don't think their paintwork is much worse than Honda and certainly on par with Kwak and Suzuki's. However, I think that Yamaha really finish off their bikes very well and are a class act.

The thing to watch on the Triumph's is the 12k service (24k, 36k etc ) - its very expensive so try and get a bike with it recently done or make sure you know a good mechanic (prices of Â£500 are not usual and that excludes consumables like tyres, brake pads etc). One of the reasons it costs is because of the valve check but there are also a myraid of other bits and pieces.

I dearly love my striple and given two small kids etc don't see myself changing for awhile. Also mine is heavily modified with daytona suspension and brakes, so its very special to me!

sam


----------



## JonW

nowt wrong with Triumph Griff, just havent been on one for a bit so no point commenting...

Well ive bought another project... it will be delivered this week... more pics later... but its small and Japanese, and old... Mark will like it I reckon and abuse me for not liking scooters some more, all good imho!


----------



## Barryboy

samswatch said:


> Modern Triumphs are good and the 675 triple is an amazing engine, so much so that I actually went and changed from a honda to a triumph street triple.
> 
> I don't think their paintwork is much worse than Honda and certainly on par with Kwak and Suzuki's. However, I think that Yamaha really finish off their bikes very well and are a class act.
> 
> The thing to watch on the Triumph's is the 12k service (24k, 36k etc ) - its very expensive so try and get a bike with it recently done or make sure you know a good mechanic (prices of Â£500 are not usual and that excludes consumables like tyres, brake pads etc). One of the reasons it costs is because of the valve check but there are also a myraid of other bits and pieces.
> 
> I dearly love my striple and given two small kids etc don't see myself changing for awhile. Also mine is heavily modified with daytona suspension and brakes, so its very special to me!
> 
> sam


Sam's right about this service - it's a very complicated job and not one for the home mechanic. The Honda VFR has a 16K service that has the same issues. I have a Honda Blackbird which has no such problems - the only problem with it is keeing your licence!!

Rob


----------

